# How many other countries have you visited?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How many other countries have you had the fortunate opportunity to visit?

Over the years, I have been to Denmark, Norway, Sweden, East Germany, West Germany (also East and West Berlin) and China. Also been to the Bahamas and Turks and Caicos as well. 

What about you guys?


----------



## Mercysdad (4 mo ago)

Germany, France, Italy, South Korea…. happily
Grenada, Panama, Iraq… unhappily


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

France Italy Spain Greece Croatia china Japan Mexico Canada turkey Ireland


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

Mexico and Canada.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Canada, Vietnam, Japan, England, Ireland, Philippines, Bahamas. And every state but Washington and North Dakota.


----------



## Wessex (Jul 28, 2021)

Argentina, Brazil, Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Panama, Mexico, USA, Australia, Spain, France, Italy, Belgium, Netherlands. UK


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Only USA and Mexico! But I’d love to head over to Rome, Paris, etc one day


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Many hundreds of years ago you could walk across the US - Mexico border at Laredo Texas and walk into the town of Nuevo Laredo Mexico ... it was safe and clean and there were no drug cartels walking the streets .
We would walk over and sight see and spend the day shopping in the wonderful little shops and eating in some very nice restaurants . 
We would make a trip or two every year and enjoyed Mexico very much , the people we always nice . We made 10 to 12 trips to Mexico and enjoyed them all ... The last trip the streets were filled with men wearing army fatagues army trucks jeeps and men carrying automatic weapons . It was frightening and we haven't been back since .
That ended my out of country travels ... I sure do miss those times ... they were nice and We (me. wife and children ) enjoyed those trips .
Gary


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

The only one I’ve ever been interested in visiting. Canada


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I've been to California once, does that count? lol that's the farthest i have been from home.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Belt Fed said:


> I've been to California once, does that count? lol that's the farthest i have been from home.


Where is home Belt Fed ?


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Where is home Belt Fed ?


Arkansas


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Belt Fed said:


> Arkansas


I from California been to Arkansas once beautiful place green as all hell eureka springs was visiting family in mo. Brandson and Joplin


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> I from California been to Arkansas once beautiful place green as all hell eureka springs was visiting family in mo. Brandson and Joplin


My sister lived in San Jose for years, i really liked it there, I would be ocean fishing every day if i lived there. she took me around all over even SF. this was back in the late 80's. she moved to Springfield Missouri about ten years ago.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I grew up in Louisiana, but moved to Texas around 1996. I like it much, much better here.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Now I was born in china move to Hawaii live there 8 years or so then move to crazy California Been here ever since I like California I don’t like their gun rules but it’s a beautiful place to live expensive but I am well established here pretty hard to move


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I will play.
USA, Mexico, Scotland, UK, Germany, France, Japan, South Korea, and Canada.
I have been to more than half of the US states and the ones I missed I don't really miss.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Been on every continent. Many countries, some great to visit, some not so much. Some were great that you wouldn't expect, and there were some that were terrible, that you wouldn't think.
For all the faults, there is no place like home.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Been around the country on motorcycles, still like just taking off and going but recently things have kept that from happening much.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I have been in more countries than I have states- Some I did not care to be there.
Bahamas, Mexico, Panama, Columbia, South Africa, Namibia, Mozambique, Tanzania, Kenya, Greece, Turkey, Spain, France, U.K. Belgium, Netherlands, Germany, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Philippines, Vietnam.

I was in the Merchant Marines about 4 years.

Edit: Ooops....I didn't visit- I was working.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> I have been in more countries than I have states- Some I did not care to be there.
> Bahamas, Mexico, Panama, Columbia, South Africa, Namibia, Mozambique, Tanzania, Kenya, Greece, Turkey, Spain, France, U.K. Belgium, Netherlands, Germany, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Philippines, Vietnam.
> 
> I was in the Merchant Marines about 4 years.
> ...


WOW


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Canada, Mexico, Ireland, UK (Scotland), France, Belgium, Germany, Spain, Italy, Turkey, Crete, Qatar, Baharain, Kuwait, British Indian Ocean Territories (Diego Garcia), Haiti.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (3 mo ago)

Being in the US Navy for 21 years and served on six ships, I was Blessed with traveling all through Europe and visiting most of the countries in the Mediterranean , Atlantic, North Atlantic and Caribbean. (just too many to list individually). And, being on the US Navy Pistol and Rifle Team, I got to shoot with some of the finest foreign military members. Which, to me, was a real hoot.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> How many other countries have you had the fortunate opportunity to visit?
> 
> Over the years, I have been to Denmark, Norway, Sweden, East Germany, West Germany (also East and West Berlin) and China. Also been to the Bahamas and Turks and Caicos as well.
> 
> What about you guys?


Visited or blown stuff up in?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

armoredman said:


> Visited or blown stuff up in?


Visited


----------



## Bookemdano (8 mo ago)

Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Australia and California: all courtesy of Uncle Sam.
Dano


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Visited


Oh, OK, that would be Canada, Hong Kong, Philippines, Korea, and at least one more I can't remember through the alcohol haze. We were going to visit Thailand, Australia and Kenya, but we had to go sink 3/4 of the Iranian navy, a nice busy 24 hours.,


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Canada, Mexico, Germany, France, Japan, South Korea, the Philippines, Taiwan, & Vietnam.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

California. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

About 29 countries.in all over the years.


----------

